# 20 lb Venison Summer Sausage



## melleram (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I ground stuffed and smoked 20lbs of Venison summer sausage last weekend, and it turned out awsome. 

14 lb venison 6 lb fatty pork butt. smoked at 140 degrees for about 6 hours then 170 degrees for about 4 hours. Took it off at 150 degrees internal temp, I usally run it to 152, but I was too tired to wait for the last 2 degrees. It didnt matter it turned out great. 

The old dishwasher smoker did pretty good, I plugged it in and had it heated up to about 180 with nothing in it. Once I put in the sausage it fell to about 140 and just held there. After about 5 hours I decided to jump it up with a couple pieces of ashed over lump charcoal in a pan. That ran the tem up beautifully I had to crack the door to hold it at 170...as the coals burned out I kept inching the door more closed unitl I finally shut it completley, the electric element held that temp the rest of the way through. 

It took a little work, I just can break down and buy a MES when I turn out tasty sausage in the free homemade job.


----------



## roscoe dog (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks good. I need to get some venison so I can make some out of venison and wild hog.


----------



## melleram (Sep 10, 2009)

oh that would be good, all wild sausage


----------



## blzafour (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like a nice batch of venison sausage. I smoke alot of venison sausage.....we love the stuff! and bow hunting starts this Saturday. Time to fill the freezer up again. My son and I put 7 whitetails in our freezer last year. That got us around 91#s of ground venison alone plus all of the tenderloins and steaks we got! We love this time of year! Here is some pics. of sausage we have done.
            Blza


----------



## melleram (Sep 10, 2009)

season starts next tuesday here in MO, and my freezer is empty so I might be flinging some arrows


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice looking sausage...


----------



## roscoe dog (Sep 10, 2009)

MellarAM I see that you are on MWT also.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Good looking sausage!  I need to use up my venison before season starts here. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

Excellent.The dishwasher smoker is ingenious


----------



## duckmiser (Nov 2, 2009)

new to smoking sausage but i do have some venison to use up and this sounds good!

just wondering where you get the casings?

thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 2, 2009)

Now do you think you can share this dishwasher smoker thing. What it is and how it works and stuff like that? I like the sausage too and the beast part is that it venison too you have to love that.


----------



## mulepackin (Nov 3, 2009)

Great looking sausage both of you. It is the second full week of our hunting season here. I may have missed the window on elk here, as we had a few feet of snow in the back country and the elk have likely moved down to private land and winter reserves. We'll see.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 3, 2009)

Man I am so jealous that you guys are close enough to areas to hunt deer. I love venison but rarely ever can get it here in the city.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2009)

evo 9 guy----Where are you located? Your "BIO" doesn't say anything.


BTW: MellerAM----Your sausage looke GREAT!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 3, 2009)

www.thesausagemaker.com


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 3, 2009)

I get mine at the local deli, you have to ask for them.   The ones I buy are fresh, I like them because they tend to be longer.

They also sell some at some supermarkets that are packed in salt.   I have found that these tend to be only about 3 feet long.

Both turn out good product.


----------



## dan dan the meat man (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is where I get mine, http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....Path=85_93_100

They are pre-tied on one end, I use hog rings to secure the other end after stuffing. I perfer the 2" x 27", I use 2 electrical tie wraps to divide each into 3 sections to give me 3 - 1lb chubs. They fit perfectly in a 1 gallon zip-lock for freezing. I also perfer the clear so I can tell when the sausage is the correct color.


----------



## melleram (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry its been so long to get back on here. Its an old portable dishwasher. All metal on the inside with high temp paint. I gutted every piece of plastic out of it. The unit is insulated and cool to the touch outside while smoking. I built the shelves in it and thats about it. I orginally just rewired the orginal heating element in it, but it wouldnt get hot enough. So recently I purchased a brinkman converter element and now I can smoke at 250 with the door closed and no extension cord or under 200 with door cracked and 100 ft extension cord. i plan on doing 50 lbs of summer sausage in one batch in a month or so...It should be a great undertaking!

By the way I killed that guy in my Avatar 5 days after my original post!!


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got 51 lb of venision back from the locker today. I hated to send it for processing but we weren't prepared for the warm weather this season. 

I will turn all of that into various forms of summer sausage. Jalepeno spicy, regular mustard seed garlic and my personal favorite black and red pepper summer sausage. 

My question is I rarely ever add any fat to the mix as I don't care for fatty summer sausage. Those of you who use fat do you think it adds any flavor or just to consistancy? 

Good looking buck by the way.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I foresee a new post and pics on the way ...


----------



## melleram (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont add fat, I add untrimmed pork shoulder and not that much about  5 lbs pork shouler and 15 lbs deer.  So thats umm 25% pork.  It turns out great not fatty at all.  The pork helps with consistancy, it helps hold it together, without the pork it turns out a little dry and crumbly to me.


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 17, 2009)

Ya mine is a bit dry, but I do also grind some pork in it.. Probably have similar results...


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 17, 2009)

We usually use 60%venision 40%porkbutt.I think we could get away with a little less pork,but that is just how we have made it and it is never dry.Also just last year we used some of that high temp cheese in it and it was really,really good.We used pepper jack.Not sure if you guys are familiar with the cheese,but it is a must try.It is kinda expensive 7-8 dollars a pound,but well worth it.


----------



## melleram (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you just chunk that up and grind it with your meat?  

How much meat will a pound of cheese go into?


----------



## archernut (Nov 18, 2009)

The High Temp Cheese I use comes already cubed/pellets and ready to mix in. I get it from the local meat locker/processor.


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah what archernut says.I have gotten it in one pound bags.They say to use 1 pound cheese to 10 pounds meat.I really enjoy the summer sausage this way.Like I said if you haven't made it like this you won't regret doing it.My favorite is the pepper jack.


----------

